# Ray Fox Action/Adventure webcomic (Chapter 2 finished!)



## Scotty (Apr 28, 2017)

*I have an action/adventure furry comic called Ray Fox that I'd like to share. Been updating it since 2015 off and on but finally got around to starting chapter 2. If you're interested, check it out! Ray Fox the Comic
*











--------------------------------------------------
Update! 5/6/18






Here's some of my favorite pages/panels from the story.





































If you like the comic and wanna see more in the future, please follow my social media for more updates!

*Update: Chapter 2 is officially finished! you can read the entire comic in the link above! If you like the comic, please follow my accounts on tumblr and twitter to get more updates in the future!*


----------



## Arwing Ace (Apr 28, 2017)

Hmm...now this looks interesting.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 28, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Hmm...now this looks interesting.



Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## WillowPaws (May 1, 2017)

I like that stile!
I hope there is coming more! 
*continues reading*


----------



## Scotty (May 2, 2017)

WillowPaws said:


> I like that stile!
> I hope there is coming more!
> *continues reading*



Glad you like it! I plan to have Chapter 2 come by around August or September


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (May 4, 2017)

This guy has the snark of Deadpool! I like 'im!


----------



## Scotty (May 15, 2017)

wildhead_the_fox said:


> This guy has the snark of Deadpool! I like 'im!



Thanks!


----------



## Scotty (May 6, 2018)

Hey guys! It's been a while but we’re back! New update schedule is Monday-Wednesday-Friday and I've added some stuff in the world section such as images like this just for fun. Check it out! Hope you enjoy! 

Ray Fox the Comic


----------



## Scotty (Sep 21, 2018)

*Update: Chapter 2 is officially finished! you can read the entire comic in the link above! If you like the comic, please follow my accounts on tumblr and twitter to get more updates in the future! I plan to get chapter 2 in print really soon.

BoScotty@commissions (@ScottyArtz) on Twitter
Ray Fox (@RayFoxTheComic) on Twitter
rayfoxthecomic.tumblr.com: Ray Fox
*


----------

